# Crohns and imodium



## Stugots

I have moderate Crohns Disease and have had Pentasa prescribed to me for years. I find that taking 16 pills a day is a hard regiment to follow and doesn't always have the desired results. I have lately decided to pay more attention to what I eat and take imodium about every 2 or three days and find that I get much better results. For me it seems a no-brainer....taking 2 tabs of imodium every two to three days or take 16 pills of Pentasa every day. What I want to know is there any reason I should not be doing this.


----------



## Reese1603

Immodium constipates me really bad. Its awful. Its like I can have no medium ground - its either diareah or horrible constipation.


----------



## Kev

That's a question best suited to ask your doctor.  I would imagine if it were only as simple as diet and taking Imodium, doctors would suggest we all do it. I think, (but I'm no expert) there are sound reasons not to rely on just OTC Imodium, OK?


----------



## RafHam

I take two immodiums a day. It has been a great help in managing my BM's, I've gone from 4-6 times to 1-2 fairly well formed stools - almost normal, something I thought I'd never be again. My GI specialist said she didn't have any problems with it. Although I am worried that I may eventually form a resistance to it. 

Also, immodium only works for me when I'm feeling well, when I'm flairing nothing is going to stop the runs.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

RafHam's post is yet more proof that meds treat everybody differently.
My doc suggested a benefiber wafer to bulk up my D, and it gave me so much pain I never will try one of those again.  For some people though, that might work beautifully.


----------



## Slandur

diet is HUGE!!!  keep up the discipline!

i asked about imodium once and my doc was kinda against it, i can't remember why.  but if it works for, cheers!


----------



## Russell

I think taking Imodium all the time could be problematic but you could read about Imodium and Crohns on this page: http://www.journey-with-crohns-disease.com/imodium.html
Good luck to you


----------



## Cog

I take Imodium occasionally 

If it works and you are not feeling any side effects - enjoy the good times

As I heard one wise doctor say drugs are just different poisons - we just need to pick the best one for you

Seasons Greetings


----------



## ChronsSUCKS

I hope you are not stopping with pentasa. Pentasa is a medicine to treat inflammation and the cause of your problems, immodium does nothing to counter inflammation (it only helps against the symptoms, meanwhile you could be getting more and more sick)


----------



## MINI Cooper

I take Immodium if I HAVE to go out and cannot control my bowels.
And I only take half, because otherwise I get obstructed.
My sister, however, pops em like candy :lol:


----------



## lucitcha

My doc is ok with Imodium on occasion.
It works wonders for me, but he is against taking it on a daily basis.
He says if I have an important meeting at work, or a plane trip or something where it is essencial that I can "keep it in" I should take it.


----------



## Peggy

My hubby takes up to 8 a day sometimes, when he first had CD he lived on imodium now he just takes them when needed, The GI doc is fine with this. Peggy


----------



## Timmytoogood

Immodium works for me if I'm not in the middle of a really wild flare.  If I'm feeling a little queezy and headed out dancing, or skiing or something like that, I'll pop one for insurance.


----------



## violetcreams

I'm gobbling down these things on a daily basis. Ridiculous. Sometimes they work for a few hours.


----------



## Timmytoogood

Regarding immodium and Pentasa, for what its worth my doc said there's no problem taking them both at the same time.  He did suggest, however, that taking Pentasa with any other NSAID (aspirin, ibuprofen, etc.) was not a good idea.


----------

